# Hurricane Rita



## masta (Sep 21, 2005)

This storm has exploded over the last 24 hours and now is a very destructive *CAT 5 WITH **MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...165 MPH.
...**MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...898 MB. NOW THE THIRD MOST INTENSE HURRICANE IN THE ATLANTIC BASINON RECORD* Please heed the warnings if you are in the danger zone! These damn storms are really testing the people who live on the Gulf coast and the agencies who reach out to help them. Is everyone ready for $5.00 a gallon gas?


Our thoughts are with you!!!


*Edited by: masta *


----------



## Waldo (Sep 21, 2005)

Talked to Kathy's brother last night who is in Houston and told him to get his ass out of there and come to Arkansas. He is waiting on a friend who is supposed to be back Friday morning. I advised him to contact his friend and tell him the he can meet him in Arkansas. Thsi one could be worse than Katrina and pray God it doesn't veer off towards New Orleans. I think that would seal their fate for good.


----------



## masta (Sep 21, 2005)

Today is the anniversary of the Cat 3 hurricane that struck here in the Northeast and did major damage along the coast and many people drowned because of the storm surge. The most amazing fact of this storm is that it moved up the coast at speeds of 60-70 mph and in 24 hrs moved from off the coast of Florida up to hitting land in RI/CT!!


*<A name=new></A>New England Hurricane 1938*


The "Long Island Express" was first detected over the tropical Atlantic on September 13, although it may have formed a few days earlier. Moving generally west-northwestward, it passed to the north of Puerto Rico on the 18th and 19th, likely as a category 5 hurricane. It turned northward on September 20 and by the morning of the 21st it was 100 to 150 miles east of Cape Hatteras, North Carolina. At that point, the hurricane accelerated to a forward motion of 60 to 70 mph, making landfall over Long Island and Connecticut that afternoon as a Category 3 hurricane. The storm became extratropical after landfall and dissipated over southeastern Canada on September 22.


Blue Hill Observatory, Massachusetts measured sustained winds of 121 mph with gusts to 183 mph (likely influenced by terrain). A U.S. Coast Guard station on Long Island measured a minimum pressure of 27.94 in. Storm surges of 10 to 12 ft inundated portions of the coast from Long Island and Connecticut eastward to southeastern Massachusetts, with the most notable surges in Narragansett Bay and Buzzards Bay. Heavy rains before and during the hurricane produced river flooding, most notably along the Connecticut River.


Total estimated damage from the 1938 Hurricane: 
<UL>
<LI>700 deaths, 708 injured 
<LI>4,500 homes, cottages, farms destroyed; 15,000 damaged 
<LI>26,000 destroyed automobiles 
<LI>20,000 miles of electrical power and telephone lines downed 
<LI>1,700 livestock and up to 750,000 chickens killed 
<LI>$2,610,000 worth of fishing boats, equipment, docks, and shore plants damaged or destroyed 
<LI>Half the entire apple crop destroyed at a cost of $2 million </LI>[/list]


*Edited by: masta *


----------



## Vaughn (Sep 22, 2005)

If you have seen the news today, there is a MAJOR traffic jam getting out of Houston and Galveston. Reports are that there are no hotels in San Antonio, Austin and DFW is filling up fast. 


If there is anyone on the forum that is evacuating that needs a place to stay, you can stay with us for afew days. We live in the suburbs of Fort Worth. Let me know.


----------



## Hippie (Sep 22, 2005)

We have no extra bed space in this small house, but if anyone wants to come as far north as Batesville, AR, it is a nice place to spend a few days.


----------



## Angell Wine (Sep 22, 2005)

Just come back from nacodoches today. the roads are filling up fast not to mention the hotels.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Sep 23, 2005)

Ramona</span> (rgecaprock) is safe and sound in Oklahoma, suffering with no A/C...lol But will get some fishing in today!!</span>


----------



## Hippie (Sep 23, 2005)




----------



## JerryNTA (Sep 26, 2005)

we stayed with the inlaws near Huntsville.... took us 7 1/2 hrs to get
there . Everything is ok now except we have no power. they are saying
we will not get it back until oct. 7th


----------



## rgecaprock (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Everyone,


I did leave town before Rita hitand it turned out to be totally unnecessary....but I did get to spend some time in the country in Oklahoma and get some good pictures. My wine making is on hold for a while since we will be moving soon and don't want to have to move full carboys so I'll be bottling my Crushendo Syrah in a couple of weeks and will miss having a full carboy until we get settled.


Here are a few pictures...hope you like them.







































we went to the Cimerron Winery. ....bought some Cowboy Cabernet...


























The Blue Hole......next trip we will be fishing here!!!!


It was worth it all just to see the sky like this!!!!!



Ramona








The traffic jam leaving Houston on 290


*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## geocorn (Sep 27, 2005)

Looks like new backgrounds for your labels.


I know you did not need to leave, but it was the right decision. Have you seenpictures of Beaumont and Port Arthur?


----------



## Hippie (Sep 28, 2005)

I have some sky pics also...


----------



## Hippie (Sep 28, 2005)

After the Storm...


----------



## Hippie (Sep 28, 2005)

Rita over Northcentral Arkansas...


----------



## Hippie (Sep 28, 2005)

Remnants of Rita's eye? After it finally quit raining on 9-25-05...


----------



## Angell Wine (Sep 28, 2005)

that's wild ! glad you got some rain out of it


----------



## Hippie (Sep 28, 2005)

Yep. We got 4.5" here. Sideways from the east for a while, then sideways from the west for a while. I am still wondering how full the raingauge would have been had it rained straight down like normal. Alot of houses and farms and businesses here got wind damaged, some big trees uprooted, alot of limbs laying around, a few tornadoes here and there. We sure faired better than our Texas neighbors.


----------



## JerryNTA (Oct 1, 2005)

well we got power back today around 1pm!!!



Looks like I will get to bottle the blackberry on monday !!


----------

